# Training videos



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

We went to our club a couple of days ago and took my brother and his camera with us... 
She's my first dog I'm doing Schutzhund with and it's a lot to learn, especially for me. But the people there are really nice and help us a lot so I hope we're able to get our IPO1 title by the end of this/beginning of next year. We'll see. She's definitely having a lot of fun... 

Here are the videos, would be nice if some of you would let me know what you think.

Tracking: 




Obedience: 




Protection:


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Oops, of course I meant by the end of 2014/beginning of 2015.
I'm already done with 2013...


----------



## johnkellie (Mar 21, 2001)

looking super


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

That is quite the tracking machine you have there! Everything looks great!!! Congrats! Very nice handling from your part in the protection phase. Nice tug play in obedience. My only critique would be for you to watch your stance in obedience. You are turned in too far with your left shoulder back, and you walk very hesitantly, and your body language is mirrored by your boy. 

Stand up straight, walk forward with energy and your boy will follow. 

You guys are doing great! I'm sure you'll have no issues reaching your goals.


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Thank you for your feedback!!

Yes, I noticed my "weird stance", too while watching the videos, never thought it would look like this. 



> Stand up straight, walk forward with energy and your boy will follow.


Ok, we'll try that and I hope my girl (!) will follow!

Thanks again!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Girl . . . woopsie! Sorry!


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Very nice BoTaBe, keep the videos coming. Very cool to see good training.


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Castlemaid said:


> Girl . . . woopsie! Sorry!


 No problem! 




> Very nice BoTaBe, keep the videos coming. Very cool to see good training.


Oh wow, thanks a lot!


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Earned our BH last weekend!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Great! Congratulations. I'm curious about something BoTaBe, are you still using the plow lines in tracking? Or have you switched to the single line? if you switched, how did that go?


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Steve Strom said:


> Great! Congratulations. I'm curious about something BoTaBe, are you still using the plow lines in tracking? Or have you switched to the single line? if you switched, how did that go?


Thanks!
We use a single line for quite some time now and it wasn't a problem. We weren't sure if she'd have a problem with a line that'd run along the stomach, but she didn't mind at all.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice. I was just curious because something I had a hard time with was being able to control the pulling and pace with the plow lines fine, but struggling with the regular single line. But I'm kind of a clod. Good luck with your 1. I'll look forward to seeing your videos.


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Ah, ok! We had some "speed problems", too. When she got faster and faster we decided to put on a prong and switch to a single line and it worked really well.


----------

